# Can I join you ladies?



## *lisa* (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi everyone,
                Been lurking here for a while and thought it was time I introduced myself. I'm Lisa 29 from Herts. DH and I have just started our 1st egg share cycle at CRM London. We have 2 living children and 5 little angels, 2 m/c and 3 ectopic pregnancies, no tubes, hence the need for IVF. I've had my cd21 prostap and am now waiting for AF to arrive. We're really looking forward to it but at the same time I'm really nervous about the cycle getting abandoned and not producing enough eggs. 

Look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## sjames9238 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi lisa
im having my ivf at the crm at darlington. I to have two older children and blocked tubes hence the ivf. We are egg sharing (me being the donor). I started my down reg on tues and so far so good. Egg collection is scheduled for the week commencing 15th october.
take care
sarah


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lisa

welcome to the egg share board

Wishing you well with your treatment

Why not pop over to the egg share chit chat board where the egg share ladies gather for a chat about treatment and just about anything really

Heres a link to the thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101331.0

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Lisa, Welcome to ff es board hun.

I have just done my second es ICSI which ws sucsessful for us. I have 3 children from a previous relationship but i only have 1 tube coz of an ectopic and dh's low count makes it impossable for us to have a child without ivf. We do have a dd thanks to IUI almost 4 now but since then his count has dropped.

I wish you all the luck in the world hun  

Luv sally x x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya lisa 

welcome  

i have a dd age 14 months i an now on 6th cycle ivf 3rd egg share hence to y ivf no tubes due to ectopic  


all the very best hun  

nikki xx


----------



## *lisa* (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone for the warm welcome. I'd love to come and join you on egg share chit chat board 

Em and Sally- massive congrats on your   s      

Sarah & Nikki- Good luck. Hope we all get our   soon


----------

